# Why am I overclocking?



## gameamper (Mar 25, 2010)

Recently I've been having issues with my computer shutting down on it's own. When I restart it (usually takes 5-10 minutes before it'll actually start up again) it tells me overclocking failed, and then asks whether I want to enter setup or to just boot normally. So far, I have just been booting normally. My question is, however, why does it say I am overclocking? I have never gone into the BIOS to change the clock settings (heck, I'm not brave enough. I don't know enough about that stuff to risk messing with it) so why all of a sudden would it be having an over clock failure when I never set it to overclock in the first place? The only thing I can think of is when I purchased the computer (about 4 years ago) the person who built the system (it wasn't a manufacturer deal, but a small computer shop in which one of the workers built it to see what he could come up with) he set the system to overclock and failed to inform me of this.

Frankly, I'm starting to worry here. If my computer has been overclocking for 4 years now, what kind of damage could have been done to it? How can I go about changing the settings back to what they would normally be? I don't want to risk any more damage to the computer, as it's the only one I have and I really don't have the capability to buy another one, or even just have this one examined by a professional. If I can't fix it myself, then there really is no fixing it and I'm out of a computer for the foreseeable future. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

I can provide any information you may need, so long as you tell me how to get it for you . The current operating system is Windows XP (I believe it's the home edition). I know I have a gig of RAM and my HD is 120 gigs, but what kind of components they are, I couldn't tell you. If you can guide me to getting the information for you, I'll gladly share it.

Thanks in advance, 

Jay


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Download Cpuid. Just google it. Then take a screen shot of the main page thats up and post it here.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you may have a power problem either power supply or cmos battery. Try a cmos reset


----------



## gameamper (Mar 25, 2010)

MonsterMiata said:


> Download Cpuid. Just google it. Then take a screen shot of the main page thats up and post it here.












Hope that's what you were asking for... >.<



> you may have a power problem either power supply or cmos battery. Try a cmos reset


I would, except I have no idea how to do that...


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Everything seems fine. You need to open up your case with the psu unplugged. Look for the little tiny battery and pull it out for a couple seconds then put it back in.


----------

